

Show HN: Stichy – Collaborative picture and video slideshows - jmjerlecki
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/stichy/id937638442?ls=1&mt=8

======
jmjerlecki
Happy to chat about how we made this and what our stack is. We were able to
get this out just in time for the holidays. A great way to capture the
holidays collaboratively with your family

